# How long to sleep through the night?



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I know it's early days yet, but after a sleep deprived first week with the adorable Jupiter, I'm looking forward to the light at the end of the tunnel.

When did your puppies make it through the night?

By that I mean 11 or 12 at night right through to 7 in the morning?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Jaxson started sleeping soundly through the night the middle to end of his second week home.. so almost 10 weeks old. Joey was sleeping through the night after 4 days at 8 weeks. Bed/last pee at 10:30, up at 6/6:30 every day.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster was able to last through the night (midnight to 7 am) within a week of coming home. He slept in his crate (still does at 7 months) and was fine.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory slept through the night within 4 days of coming officially home. She spent her first week home w/ the vet- so she was 9 weeks, roughly. 


Now at 16 weeks she goes down around 10PM and sleeps until 7AM when she wakes us to go potty. She isn't crated at night anymore.


----------



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

Gracie started sleeping through the night at 10 weeks (9:30-6:30) and now sleeps from 10-10. LOL


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe slept until 430 the very first night she was home. We didn't crate and at night we put a puppy pad down for a few weeks at night and she was in the kitchen. I don't know if that made a difference. Then it increased a little each day after. Funny at 1.5 she will pounce on my dad and wake him up at 530. If my dad is out of town she doesn't do that to my mom and sleeps. I think it's because she is used to my dad getting up for work in the morning.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Awesome responses - thank you all!!!


----------



## Xlionesss (Jun 20, 2016)

Figtoria, it's only been a week! I promise the day will come! It's definitely exhausting. 

Remi started sleeping through the night probably about a week or so ago. I think he could have done it before, but he wasn't a huge fan of the crate yet. Now he understands that's his bed and he's not coming out unless he REALLY has to pee!


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks Xlioness!!! I'm hanging on!!! You and Remi are giving me hope!


----------



## Xlionesss (Jun 20, 2016)

It will be 100% better. The first week we had him, I had the worst puppy blues! I was so happy to have him, but started regretting it(as what happens with a lot of people). I had to keep reminding myself, probably 8 times a day, that it's just temporary and soon we'll have a beautiful best friend that loves us to bits! Once Jupiter is used to the crate, he'll sleep much better. It's hard for a puppy to go from free roaming and pooping and peeing everywhere, to being confined in a small box while everyone else is sleeping and they just wanna explore! 

Are you feeding him inside the crate? I've found that helps a lot with them associating that scary little box with happy things!


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

Cedar was sleeping 8 hours at 12 weeks. Before that it was about 5 to 6 hours in the second week.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Mochi has never woken up in the middle of the night to go potty. We got him at 8.5 weeks and he slept through since day 1 and never had an accident in his crate. He probably slept from midnight (his last round) to 6-6:30AM. Now he can sleep from 10:30 to 8 (probably longer than that but we haven't tried)... and he sleeps in his crate. If my husband lets him out first, he runs upstairs to the bed and pounces on me and bites my hand until I get up.... he won't sleep with us on the bed!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bailey slept through the night at about 11 weeks, however we generally go to bed around 11 PM and get up at 4:30 AM on week days. He became accustomed to getting up at the ungodly hour of 4:30 and, since dogs don't seem to comprehend the idea of "it is now the weekend and I would really like to STAY in bed and SLEEP until AFTER the sun comes up", we find that we now must get up early on weekends. Not because Bailey, at the age of 1 1/2, has to go potty. No. He doesn't. Our dog likes to PLAY at 4:30 AM and will not take no for an answer. I am NOT a morning person. Sigh.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

4:30??? How??? I can barely wake up at 7 for school lol (and I'm lucky that it starts so late! Before I moved, I was up at 6am to get to school by 6:45!)

I think Kaizer only started sleeping through the night at 11-12 weeks. When he was that old, he was up at 6am and refused to go to sleep. Now he's much better and will stay in his crate and not make a peep until someone comes to get him.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Cooper slept from 10:30 to 7 after his first week but now he seems to be waking up at 6 instead.


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

Morgan started sleeping through the night by the second week. I was astonished and so grateful to getting a good night's sleep. She quickly grew out of her puppy crate and we put her in her forever crate with the divider. She had more room to stretch out and seemed to like that and slept longer. She now goes to sleep at 10 and out at 7:30. It has been a good schedule for us.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm envious!!!!

10:30 to 4:45 last night.
Back to his crate until 7 - with 20 minutes of loud protestation.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

I envy almost all of you.

Zoe when we got her at 7 weeks had to go out every hour for 3 weeks till she passed her giardia.

Shes now 1 year old and still wakes up between 5-6am still. She has free roam of the house and will usually get in bed with us in the moring after her potty break and breakfast.

Jake is turning 5 months, and when going to bed at 11pm, wakes up from being in his kennel at around 1am. Now i put him in the bed with us and he sleeps until about 4-515am then wakes up and starts grumbling to go outside to pee/poop. He's actually been waking me up the past few days with his butt next to the pillow on his back snoring and farting. After that he goes back into his kennel in the kitchen (vs our bedroom) until Zoe gets us up around 6-630 (if its a last night), we all have our food and potty breaks, then he goes back in until 9am on the weekends.

Of course, my wife sleeps through all of it and Im the "puppy master."

And there's no play at all in the morning before 630am. Its to the point, go pee, go poop, here's your "high value" kong now shut up for a few hours lol. Zoe will stay quiet and sleep by the front door now, but will come up around 8am and grumble to get us up (me up) and take her for a walk to play.

Just when she started actually sleeping in, at 1yr old, we get another puppy. I might offer to kill if it was to get a full solid night of sleep lol.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Figtoria said:


> I'm envious!!!!
> 
> 10:30 to 4:45 last night.
> Back to his crate until 7 - with 20 minutes of loud protestation.


Try a kong with a piece of lunch meat stuffed in the end. We had a trainer recommend it, and to only give it when hes going to be in the crate for a while. 

Works like a charm!


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I tried peanut butter in a kong, but that only distracted him for 30 seconds before he started screaming again. I'll give lunch meat a try!

He made it to 6am this morning, but we went to bed at 12 - so still only 6 hours, really.


----------

